# The meaning of life !



## Maidrite (Sep 23, 2005)

You came to the wrong place to find that out LOL ! 
Life is to Important to take Seriously, Don't Implode, Explode with a smile !  Me thats who!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 23, 2005)

Did you get out of bed to early my dear friend?  Perhaps you need a tad more um....ah.....go back to bed...lol


----------



## pdswife (Sep 23, 2005)

Maidrite.. you're toooooooooooooo funny!


----------



## GB (Sep 23, 2005)

What if you are wrong? What if humor is the meaning of life? In that case I DID come to the right place


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 23, 2005)

I think HUMOR is a HUGE part!!!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 23, 2005)

One of the best parts.  With out laughter life would hurt.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 23, 2005)

It just wouldn't be the same around here without your silly, upbeat personality, Maidrite!!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 23, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> It just wouldn't be the same around here without your silly, upbeat personality, Maidrite!!




 He really does make things better.
Thank you Maidrite.


----------



## gwkr36a (Sep 23, 2005)

Here Is My favorite!!!


*[size=+2]"All I Ever Really Needed to Know* 
*[size=+2]I Learned in Kindergarten"[/size]* 
*Robert Fulgham* Most of what I really need to know about how to live, and what to do,
and how to be, I learned in Kindergarten. Wisdom was not at the top 

of the graduate school mountain, but there in the sandbox at nursery school. 


These are the things I learned.. 

Share everything. 
Play fair. 
Don't hit people. 
Put things back where you found them. 
Clean up your own mess. 
Don't take things that aren't yours. 
Say sorry when you hurt somebody. 
Wash your hands before you eat. 
Flush. 
Warm cookies and cold milk are good for you. 
Live a balanced life. Learn some and think some and draw and paint and sing
and dance and play and work every day some. 

Take a nap every afternoon. 
When you go out into the world, watch for traffic, hold hands, and stick together. 
Be aware of wonder. Remember the little seed in the plastic cup? The roots go 
down and the plant goes up and nobody really knows how or why, but we are all like that. 


Goldfish and hamsters and white mice and even the little seed in the plastic cup - they all die. So do we. 

And then remember the book about Dick and Jane and the first word you learned, the biggest word of all: LOOK. Everything you need to know is in there somewhere. 
The Golden Rule and love and basic sanitation. 
Ecology and politics and sane living. 


Think of what a better world it would be if we all - the whole world had cookies and milk about 3 o'clock 
every afternoon and then lay down with our blankets for a nap. Or if we had a basic policy in our nation
and other nations to always put things back where we found them and cleaned up our own messes. 
And it is still true, no matter how old you are, when you go out into the world, 
it is best to hold hands and stick together. 

[/size]


----------



## tweedee (Sep 23, 2005)

Barbara, 

      Did you pull the mattress out from under maidrite this morning?


----------



## mish (Sep 23, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> What if you are wrong? What if humor is the meaning of life? In that case I DID come to the right place


 
You came to the right place. Everyone could use some Good Humor.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 23, 2005)

Mish, would like some good humor........with chocolate.


----------



## mish (Sep 23, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Mish, would like some good humor........with chocolate.


 
Texas, YES!   My favorite was chocolate eclair on a stick.  (Strawberry eclair wasn't too bad either.)  Any one remember the Good Humor Man?


----------



## mish (Sep 23, 2005)

gwkr36a said:
			
		

> Here Is My favorite!!!
> 
> 
> *[size=+2]"All I Ever Really Needed to Know*
> ...


 
And DON'T do this:


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 23, 2005)

tweedee said:
			
		

> Barbara,
> 
> Did you pull the mattress out from under maidrite this morning?


How did you know?   

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 23, 2005)

I figured it was something like that!


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 23, 2005)

You all must have got up off the floor too!  I always enjoy reading your posts !


----------



## Cyberchef (Sep 24, 2005)

Right on! To me, laughter is like popcorn - it starts with a couple of small bursts and then Explodes (as Maidrite so wonderfully put it) into waves of bursts of more laughter and when it is all said and done - everyone has had a good laugh and feels better!  That's probably why "they" say that laughter is good medicine, eh?


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 24, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Texas, YES!  My favorite was chocolate eclair on a stick. (Strawberry eclair wasn't too bad either.) Any one remember the Good Humor Man?


 
The eclair was my favorite too!!! 
We don't get those around here anymore


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Good Humor....how sad, we dont have them either we've been replaced up here with "Polar something or other".....


----------

